# Network Engineer with 189 PR



## bkattan (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

The subject i want to cover in this discussion is what next after getting your PR. Specifically, trying to get a job before you move to Australia.

I'm a Network Engineer with around 16 years of experience. My family and I got granted our 189 Visa, and we made our first entry in December. We had a great 2 weeks in Sydney, after which we went back to Saudi Arabia where I'm working (Expat).

Since then, I started looking for network jobs all over Australia. I found many available ones, and i think i must have applied to at least 30 or so till now. So far all i'm getting are e-mails saying you have been unsuccessful...and the frustration begins.

Some people are advising that because i'm not living there, companies are not willing to hire me...ok, but the cost of living is way too high to go such an adventure...Leave your current high paying job, move with your family, and start looking for a job.

So the question here is...what do i do? Is it really a requirement to be living in Australia tog et a job? Even though i'm ticking the magic box saying i'm a permanent resident.

I would like to hear your opinions ...

Sincerely,
Bassem


----------

